# DICE Ipod Integration Kit - It's here!



## gregscha (Apr 26, 2006)

Dension started shipping these units last week and I installed mine this weekend. I have a BMW 2001 5 series, with wiring in the trunk for a CD changer. The Dice plugs into the CD changer wiring and then you plug in a connector for the Ipod. (I've yet to run the wiring into the car because you have to remove panels, seats, carpeting and I'm going to let a pro do that) Once plugged in, you turn on the radio and select the CD changer, voila, the Ipod is part of the sound system and sounds as good as the CD player. You can control the Ipod from the radio, or the buttons on the steering wheel, or navigate with the Ipod itself. Song and artist information are displayed on the radios readout. 

So far, I'm a happy camper. The sound is terrific and it is pretty cool to swith to the next track just by hitting a button on the steering wheel. Icing on the cake is having the track info displayed on the radio.

I paid $165 direct from Dension. I called their customer service and got good information before I ordered.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

I performed the install for my ice>link (same wiring as the dice) and so have a lot of other 'festers. You might want to check with Tom @ eas for instructions and see if you'd like to take a stab at it before forking out the $$ to get this done at an auto shop. 

Good to hear the dice review - I ordered mine yesterday and can't wait to plug it in. :thumbup:


----------



## truelies (Apr 15, 2006)

(I've yet to run the wiring into the car because you have to remove panels, seats, carpeting and I'm going to let a pro do that)

I also interested in this, it seems very difficult to install? Need to remove seats?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

truelies said:


> (I've yet to run the wiring into the car because you have to remove panels, seats, carpeting and I'm going to let a pro do that)
> 
> I also interested in this, it seems very difficult to install? Need to remove seats?


I always recommend removing the backseat to the cleanest install. This only take an additional 5 minutes of your time to do, it's very simple.

We offer the DICE kits as well on our website, in stock and ready to ship:

*DICE iPod Integration Kit for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135&products_id=268


----------



## alphabetsoop (May 17, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> I always recommend removing the backseat to the cleanest install. This only take an additional 5 minutes of your time to do, it's very simple.


I can see how to remove the bench part of the backseat but how is the backrest removed? I do not have the fold down seats


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

alphabetsoop said:


> I can see how to remove the bench part of the backseat but how is the backrest removed? I do not have the fold down seats


We have a full tutorial posted on the support section of our website:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=40


----------



## 2006bmw750li (Dec 31, 2005)

Any idea when the iPod kit for the current 7 series will be available Tom?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

2006bmw750li said:


> Any idea when the iPod kit for the current 7 series will be available Tom?


The kits should be arriving by end of Summer.


----------



## 2006bmw750li (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, we can't wait.


----------

